# New Tool found on eBay



## ducdon (Feb 21, 2019)

I was trolling eBay and happened on this gem, It's a Kalamazoo Industries No,2915 Drill Grinding attachment. I've seen cheap ones before but not this one. American made, nice castings. Seller claimed it was mill Surplus. Very dirty but a quality bit of kit. I will get it restored and running. Will see better then


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 21, 2019)

Cool.  What does it attach to?  What did that thing go for?


----------



## ducdon (Feb 21, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Cool.  What does it attach to?  What did that thing go for?


I paid about $40 Cdn. We won't talk about shipping. It's heavy. It can be set up with any bench grinder but one with a cupped wheel would be Ideal.
Detail sheet that came with it says November 1968.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 21, 2019)

Can you dress end mills with that thing?


----------



## ducdon (Feb 21, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Can you dress end mills with that thing?


I have to learn how to use it, but I doubt it.


----------



## Bofobo (Feb 21, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Can you dress end mills with that thing?


I know of a carbide sharpening shop, i dont know his limits never been inside but its an old shop in bowness that is a labour of love for the gentleman who owns it. You may not find a website either but according to the article in the community newspaper its open still


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Feb 22, 2019)

Atlas made the exact same attachment. It is for sharpening drill bits and it attaches primarily to a grinder. I got one from ebay as well and the shipping to Canada was a fortune. Funny how you can ship 60 lbs from coast to coast in the US for $12 but ship from Ohio or Michigan to Toronto (1/3 the distance) and the same package would be like $100 or more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducdon (Jun 20, 2019)

Got the Kalamazoo Drill Grinding attachment up and working. Converted one of my bench grinder to use a plate mounted grinding wheel.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 22, 2019)

You can get lighter models of this for around $30 on Amazon. I got one like years ago but never used it yet. They are all based of a 100 year old patent.


----------

